
Minecraft now available for iOS | The Verge - emson
http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/16/2566738/minecraft-for-ios
======
kristofferR
It's too bad that they have removed mining and crafting, it's not "MineCraft"
any more. The world is really, really small. In essence they've removed
everything that made Minecraft fun.

This edition is just LEGO game with only square blocks. I really hope they'll
add more of the original Minecraft features back soon.

------
mgcross
Nice, runs well on iPad 1. Better than PE on my Nexus One, that's for sure.
Looks like it's only $6.99 rather than the $9.99 quoted last night.

------
JonnieCache
Notch's friends and family are going to be getting some pretty sweet christmas
presents.

emson, can you remove the suffix from the post title? It's redundant.

------
cstross
iTunes store link: <http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app//id479516143?mt=8>

